# Heavy 10 for sale at a decent price w/ tooling



## Joe0121 (Jul 25, 2013)

FYI:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/3957886395.html


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 15, 2013)

Joe
It has been removed before I could see it. How much were they  looking to get?


----------

